# Girls, How Do You Look When You Walk Into Your Kitchen?



## kaneohegirlinaz

Ok Gals, this one is for us.

I don't cook in a HOT professional kitchen, but my little space gets pretty warm.

Most days, I do my hair and makeup. When I get into cooking all day long, it can be a bit sweaty. 

I'll tie my hair back (which I always do when I'm in the kitchen) and put on my apron.

Now, when it comes to the makeup, I apply Bare Minerals products, it's not supposed to melt.

So I ask pose this question:

When you walk into your kitchen, are you all done up?


----------



## shipscook

Hair under a baseball cap, no make up--a bit of moisturizer,white polo shirt, checks, Danskos. Always several cooks coats with me in case I end up a in galley that has cooler times (pretty rare).

Nan


----------



## thetincook

Not a gal, but I do keep some lotion in my locker. For my hands after shift.

Doesn't wearing make up in the kitchen cause you to break out?

Also: PostPixPlzKThxBai


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

> Originally Posted by *thetincook*
> Doesn't wearing make up in the kitchen cause you to break out?


See, thetincook, that's what I was thinking too. Even in my home kitchen I don't like to cook when I have on makeup.

Mainly because I tend to wipe my forhead on my sleave and I get foundation all over me (and lipstick).


----------



## longcolts

You wear lipstick on your forehead?  Must be a Hawaiian tribal thing!  lol  And yes I'm just teasing!


----------



## foodnfoto

Eye pencil, a bit of blush, light colored lip gloss.

Gloss keeps me from "tasting" a bit too much.


----------



## durangojo

tincook and kgirl,

actually a bit of tinted moisturizer helps to protect your skin a bit from all ravages of life over a stove...the splattering of sauteeing,the smoke of grilling,kitchen heat in general. i'm an aveda girl and at 8500 ft i always, always have

 lip balm, sometimes i use an aveda aloe hydrating gel...keep it in the fridge so its cool. then i can use it a different times of the day(between prep an service) to refresh my skin(and attitude).. its like those little overpriced spray bottles of evian water..man did they feel awesome to spritz on during a hot day..for dress, shirt, jeans, danskos and a four way when i'm prepping all alone, which is always, and checks with a nice 3/4 sleeved blouse/shirt for dinner service... a little bronzer, light mascara and lipstick in my pocket....gotta love lipstick! such a small thing that always makes me feel so good... i keep my chef jackets for schmoozing or for catered parties. lots of fun colors....

joey

kgirl, when you come to durango and come to the restaurant, you can see for yourself!....p.m me with your dates...sometimes its pretty hard to get a reservation in july unless someone cancels or dies....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Longcolts said:


> You wear lipstick on your forehead? Must be a Hawaiian tribal thing! lol And yes I'm just teasing!


AAA - LL- OOOO -HAAA!! LOL, You Funny! You know what I mean...

I have this habit of using my sleave to say brush the hair out of my face (or sweat)

when my hands are icky (I hate chicken hands the most)

and I inevitably schmear lipstick on me. That's one of the hardest things to get out!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

shipacook ~ Nan, you're in Alaska?  That's someplace that I have wanted to go, for sure!  Someday...

anywho... you private chef, how exciting!  That's something that I had seriously considered doing, but I like my life the way that it is now.

Rock On Sista'!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

foodnfoto, love you're websites, super cool!  I was just watching on TV about this guy who does something along the same line with gelato. 

... lip gloss huh?  I sample just a bit too much while I'm cook, then I don't want to sit down to supper. My husband gets upset, saying that I don't eat. YEAH RIGHT!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

~ Joey, what's a four way?


----------



## durangojo

kgirl,

a four way is basically an apron folded in half at the waist so that you have four sides...goes around your waist, not your neck... use one side, then the other of the same side, then turn it inside out and you get 2 more sides...da dah...a four sided apron!..wish i had invented it..if i had, i think i'd be retired right now instead of just tired!!! personlly i hate bib type aprons..they bug my neck when my head is down, when you have to reach into an oven they pull and are just in general annoying...plus...4 ways are cool... 'the look that cooks'!...

joey


----------



## ishbel

I live in temperate climes - so I walk into my kitchen wearing the makeup I've worn all day at work.

In the mornings, I usually wait until AFTER breakfast before applying makeup!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> kgirl,
> 
> a four way is basically an apron folded in half at the waist so that you have four sides...goes around your waist, not your neck... use one side, then the other of the same side, then turn it inside out and you get 2 more sides...da dah...a four sided apron!..wish i had invented it..if i had, i think i'd be retired right now instead of just tired!!! personlly i hate bib type aprons..they bug my neck when my head is down, when you have to reach into an oven they pull and are just in general annoying...plus...4 ways are cool... 'the look that cooks'!...
> 
> joey


... ah, sou desu ka, sensei, (I understand teacher) DING I googled "four way" now I get it. But I get real messy on my top half, not from the waist down. I'm notoriously covered in splats of this or that by the end of the day of cooking.


----------



## panini

Kane

I use arm and hammer tooth paste to get the lip stick out of my jackets.

I've been googling a 4 way for the last 3 hours/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## petemccracken

panini said:


> Kane
> 
> I use arm and hammer tooth paste to get the lip stick out of my jackets.
> 
> I've been googling a 4 way for the last 3 hours/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


You forgot to include "apron" in the search term!


----------



## panini

I know, I know/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

panini said:


> Kane
> 
> I use arm and hammer tooth paste to get the lip stick out of my jackets.


Toothpaste? Who'da thought!! Here I've tried soaking my things in OxyClean powder for like, days!! I'll remember this one. Many Mahalos Pan (ps ~ kane means man and ohe means thin in Hawaiian, I'll take the thin anyday though…lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif)


----------



## thetincook

lol, you gotta give us haolis a break, girl.

OT My folks visited Kaneohe when they went to see Diamond Head the other year. They swam out to Mokolii.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

thetincook, you funny!!  Now 'splain to the class what you just said!!  LOL!!


----------



## thetincook

No can, wahine. I'm no akamai.


----------



## dominique

I rarely have make up on when I go to work-- when I was younger I did my make up every morning before work, but once I hit my 30's, I just didn't care so much. I do use a sunscreen facial moisterizer every day though. Once in a while I'll have eyebrow pencil and mascara on, usually if I'm expecting to be trotted out in front of the guests for some reason like a special dinner.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ishbel, i would think that the weather is normally nice, not too humid, hot, etc


----------



## ishbel

'Nice'?

Our winter is probably 7 months of the year - our summer?  Probably 3 weeks!

We have lots and lots of rain - we have many ways of describing it from mizzle, drizzle to stair-rods!  We have a lot of humidity in our 'summer' as we are near the coast.  We also have sea-mists, known locally as haars. We have lots of 'weather' - very little of which could be called 'nice'!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Ishbel, I can relate about rain and humidity. 

Having lived most of my life in one of the wettest spots on the Earth,

I hardly ever wore foundation. 

It was way too sticky and make up would cake up. 

How do you cope? 

Where I worked, I was fortunate to have a boss (a woman)

who didn’t get fussy about attire. 

I had a back office job, no one ever saw me. 

I did have a job when I was much younger that it was required to wear full make up, do your hair, wear hose, the whole sha-bang!!


----------



## mangochutney

Make-up in my kitchen?  No way for me.  I'm lucky to be wearing clothing, let alone make-up.  I do tie my hair back, and if it's hot, I use a clasp to pin up the tied-back hair so it's off my neck.  In the summer I wear rubber flip-flops and panties, and a t-shirt if it's not sweat-dripping hot.  In the coldest part of winter I add the bottoms of long underwear to the outfit, and sometimes a pair of thick warm socks.  The only shortcoming is potential harm from hot cooking.  I have a nice pair of thick oven mitts, and I'm very careful to have my chest covered when I'm frying things.


----------



## leeniek

I rarely wear makeup... actually I haven't since my very early twenties... wow I'm old...LOL.  I do keep a skin cleanser and moisturizer in my work bag though and I use them at the end of a shift. 

If I wear makeup it's either for a wedding, funeral or a Christmas party....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I desperately needed to color my hair today!  So as the chicken that was going on the gas grill tonight was marinating, I ran down to Sally Beauty, got my Wella color I like, mixed ‘er up, an hour and a half later, Bob’s your Uncle!! Oh yea, I even gave myself a pedi will the color developed!!


----------



## kitchenchef

mmm Maybe a franchise restaurant for you Gals,

Cook up your Look /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

KitchenChef said:


> mmm Maybe a franchise restaurant for you Gals,
> 
> Cook up your Look /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


That would be great if you could do my hair, nails and feed me a gourmet meal!

I'm there!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Well, I did it!

I chopped off my long hair! I can still get it into a ponytail so as not to get anything in to the food!!

So much cooler, I don't know why I didn't do this years ago.

My Mom was always on me, "you know dear as we get older we really should cut our hair short."

I guess I just had that vision in my head of_ LOOKING_ like I'm old.


----------



## haiku

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> AAA - LL- OOOO -HAAA!! LOL, You Funny! You know what I mean...
> 
> I have this habit of using my sleave to say brush the hair out of my face (or sweat)
> 
> when my hands are icky (I hate chicken hands the most)
> 
> and I inevitably schmear lipstick on me. That's one of the hardest things to get out!


Dishwashing liquid soap 

Rub a dab into the lipstick spot until it's all gone. Rinse and use more of the soap if you need to.

It's meant for greasy washing up, and lipstick is greasy... Works perfectly every time


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mahalo haiku

? that's the community one bus stop over from where I'm from ?


----------



## thetincook

When's the Women of Cheftalk calender coming out?


----------



## durangojo

hope you donated it for wigs for breast cancer patients...they would love that thick hawaiian hair, grey or not!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Why yes Joey, yes I did donate my hair to Pantene's Beautiful Lengths!! 

If anyone else is thinking of cutting off their long locks, I would humbly suggest this foundation.

Were I worked (in my past life) most the gals would do this every so often.

We'd let our hair grow and then lop it all off for charity.  There would be a big hop-ti-do on TV and everything.

And yes, it's a bit grey around the edges, only Miss Clariol knows for sure. 

HA!!  AAA - LLLOOOOO - HA Ya All!! (did you know that HA in Hawaiian is breath or life, oops was that Cliff Claven talking?)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

thetincook said:


> When's the Women of Cheftalk calender coming out?


Stop!! You funny....


----------



## durangojo

a few years ago the local ski resort here put out a b&w  nude calendar.....all older(think they called it mature men of la plata county) men in risque(for there age) poses in their sport passion of choice(bicycle, kayak, running, skiing etc.) ...it was really a kick..a 92 year old i knew(died recently at 96) posed on a chair lift, naked as a baby's butt except for his ski boots and appropiately placed poles..... guess he figured at that age who cares!...so, you never know...great on the hair donation...if your plans change and you end up in durango, let me know..i'll pm. my contact #'s...

joey

 forgot to mention the calendar was a fundraiser and it did so well they had to reprint it!


----------



## thetincook

You know how WWII air crews painted stuff on the nose of their planes? We should do the same for our hobarts.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

my sita' joey...

I can just imagine that calendar being much more "interesting" than some firefight or policeman calendar!!  HAAAAA!!!!

we will most certainly give you a shout out when we come your way again. 

Oh, BTW, in the kitchen tonight, came back from the pool, kinda' feelin' like just off the beach, changed to a dry coverup and started grillin' dinner, really ono chicken and veggies.  It SOOOOO felt like a Hawaii-kind-of-day.


----------



## april fregd

It all depends how much time I have in the morning and what kind of mood I am in.  I feel that if you look good you feel good.  Today I put on some new double duty mascara, eye shadow, lip stain with gloss and a bit of blush.  My hair is in a tail or clip and I am required to wear a baseball hat.  

Yet, after 6 hard hours of my prep, the waitress's prep because she just isn't going to get it done, organizing the dry good shed, doing 49 orders and cleaning.  When I looked in the mirror at the end of my shift, well...why bother with the make up.  I looked awful.


----------



## durangojo

oh yeah, forgot to mention i do lightly dust my face and neck with 'fairy dust'( sparkle powder). a few years back a little old peruvian man made his way into the kitchen and in broken english says...'i just want to see where the magic is made". since then just a light 'dusting' makes me remember the old man and his kind words...plus i figure, why not...it certainly can't hurt!!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

April, I think you look great in your photo there!

And my sita' Joey... _LOVE _the fairy dust!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Zowie!! I got a new apron the other day and it's like Christmas morning

For some old fashion reason, I feel rarin to go in the kitchen (and the housework in general)

When I have a super cute apron on

One complaint to the apron makers out there

How about some darts in the bib?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I wanted to say Joey, I have not been able to find "fairy dust" yet...


----------



## durangojo

don't tell anyone kgirl...

it's called 'dazzle dust'! i got a uber cheap brand(bonne belle) and i think i found it in the little girls makeup section...who knew they had their own section? just a light dusting makes all the difference and it's fun!!!...a blush of 'dazzle dust', a cute apron, a martini in hand, hmmm......what dinner!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey


----------



## leeniek

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Zowie!! I got a new apron the other day and it's like Christmas morning
> 
> For some old fashion reason, I feel rarin to go in the kitchen (and the housework in general)
> 
> When I have a super cute apron on
> 
> One complaint to the apron makers out there
> 
> How about some darts in the bib?


Very nice apron!! As to your question about darts in the bib... modern apron patterns with darts are hard to come by it seems...

Maybe a vintage pattern shop online would have a pattern for one with darts in the bib?

As sewer I find darts to be a pain in the behind to put in, but for the most part, necessary evil...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Heh, Aloha Lee, haven't seen ya' in awhile…

Anywhos - I remember awhiles back Sara Molten ( did I spell her name right? )

talked about her aprons and that she has then made special by this fancy place,

so I looked them up on the net, and MAN !

Exorbitantly priced for a Home Expert and not a TV Chef,

not to mention they weren't as uber cute as what I find at different shops.

I use to sew, but when we moved to the mainland, I sold my machine and just lost the interest.

Maybe that could be a niche market that I could fill !!

*Mahalo Lee !!*


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> don't tell anyone kgirl...
> 
> it's called 'dazzle dust'! i got a uber cheap brand(bonne belle) and i think i found it in the little girls makeup section...who knew they had their own section? just a light dusting makes all the difference and it's fun!!!...a blush of 'dazzle dust', a cute apron, a martini in hand, hmmm......what dinner!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> joey


:chuckling:

bonne bell, OMG ( oh my gravy ) that was my first lipstick :chuckling:

I'm going to look for that dazzle dust, for sure sista' joey ! and I won't tell a soul your secret ... :chuckling:


----------



## leeniek

Dazzle dust.. I must pick some up!

Aloha back at you kgirl... I've been around, but just really busy.  I've been on a bit of a sewing spree... a new fabric shop opened up in my neighbourhood and it's proving to be a great spot to go and get different things for sewing, etc.   On Tuesday I have a patchwork class there after work so I'll check their patterns (they carry different ones than the mainstream stores) and maybe I'll find an apron pattern that has darts in the bib.   I sewed alot when the kids were little and well... now that I'm wearing street clothes to and from work again I'm needing more clothes!  (gotta love the uniform service...lol) 

I think I had some Bonne Bell cosmetics back when I was young too... I can't remember what though... didn't they have a perfume or something?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Bonne Bell Lip Smackers !!  

Remember the flavored lip gloss ? 

And, yeah, Lee didn’t they make some kinda’ cologne ?  Skin Musk, that’s it

for the fun of it, I Googled and Sista’ Joey, is Love Struck or Dust Diamond?  

I’m going to the drug store tomorrow !!


----------



## durangojo

my compact says 'pearl'......i'm thinking i got it in rite aid or wally world or walgreens...good luck...oh, applying tip..use a brush...dab onto a brush, then blow most of it off...you just want a sparkle...oh and don't forget your neck etc...

leeniak...good to see you again...where have you been and what have you been up to...please catch us up.....

joey


----------



## leeniek

I remember those and I was so excited when my parents finally let me buy one.  (I had really strict parents)

I'll have to check sprawlmart next time I'm there for the dust... we don't have right aid or walgreens up here...

Good to see you too, Joey.. let's see...

I had the summer mostly off while I looked for a job.. I quit the diner after a little more than a month because it was just not for me.  Unrealistic owners, kitchen too small and ill equipped to handle the menu plus the barrage of specials they insisted we do every day, poor sanitation.. to name a few of my issues.   They don't treat their employees well so enough was enough and I quit.  It was a super hot summer too so it was nice to be out of the kitchen for a bit..

I found a job cooking on an on call/relief basis at a soup kitchen, and after a lengthy interview process (three interviews, a cooking test, a police background check, and a hiring interview) I landed my job at the commissary.  Outside of working at the cafe, it is the best job I have had in this business.   I was hired to cut cheese, but from day one I have been doing pizza, and in the mid fall they brought in another guy to do cheese and I have been the pizza person ever since.  I do cheese now and then when I have time or if he is away but the head chef prefers to have me doing pizza all the time.   I  make more money than I did as assistant KM at the breakfast place, I have benefits and three weeks paid vacation every year plus two personal days.  Also after six months of continuous employment I have a discount card so I can go into any corporate store and get 10% off with the card and my id badge, plus a ton of discounts on anything you can think of  through work perks.  After a year I can sign up for the company pension plan and there are some other benefits that come with working for them too.  Needless to say I think I will retire from this place!  The head chef is really nice, and so are the executives... the down side is it is very corporate so it takes next to forever for approval on even the littlest deviation from the specs.  In a regular restaurant change happens over a conversation... here change happens after everyone and their third cousin sees it and weighs in on it.   But it is what it is and they do treat us very well.  I did keep my job at the soup kitchen as it is casual and they know I have a full time job and I need notice if they want me in to cover a shift. 

We went to FL at the end of January.. it was a wonderful week and the weather was awesome!  We did Disney again and also Universal and Sea World, and this time the kids enjoyed the new parks more than they did Disney.  We ate way too much of course so the diet is still ongoing!  I think we took over 1000 pictures (we had a new SLR camera and we had alot of fun with it) but I narrowed that down to about 150 to post on FB. 

A new fabric store opened up in my neighbourhood  a few weeks ago and it is proving a little dangerous to my budget... what I like about them is that they carry different patterns than you'd find in the big stores plus fabrics too that I've never seen before.  I signed up for a quilting basics class there and I have to go supply shopping tomorrow as the class is Tuesday evening.  I'm looking forward to the class and learning how to properly quilt by hand. 

Kids are good... hubby is good... doggie is good...

That's about all of my news.. sorry for the novel!


----------



## lovessweets

I just put my hair up in a half pony tail, apron, and no make-up. I see no point if I'm going to be sweating. But just depending on how much I'll be doing and where I would be I would consider wearing make-up. But it doesn't hurt to look good for work every once in a while. ;-)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Lee…

Girl, you have been a busy little beaver, it sounds rewarding though.

Rock it Sista’ !!


----------



## margcata

My Madrid apartment is a Loft style duplex and I am a professional working woman, thus, the bathrm. and bedroom are  upstairs and the kitch and dining combined in a large space are downstairs on the 1st floor, so I come downstairs dressed wearing makeup and ready to go or return and come in ... Since, we go out every laboral evening for a walk 20.00 hrs., and wine and a tapa after that, I do not take my make up off until ready to retire. In Gargona Peninsula, at the condo, on the Adriatic, I do same, as we have a fitted bathroom in the master bedrm and then, the 2 other bedrooms share a bathrm. There is also a half bathrm off the salon and diningrm areas.

Humorous question.

Margcata.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

okay, so I found dazzle dust aka "fairy dust" at Target

but all they had was "diamond", no "pearle"


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

also, I wanted to share my favorite apron with you

this one I got on our last trip back home to Honolulu


----------



## hausfrau

I haven't been on in a long time but this is a thread I can get into.....

White chef coats (spares downstairs for the inevitable sploosh), black scrub pants, black bistro apron (never a bib apron) unless it is too hot and SIKA clogs. I loathe wearing hats so try to keep my hair as short as possible.

Never any make up at work but I always have to moisturize lots....I have rosacea so have really bad face rash if I don't protect my face when I am on line.

Now, my issue is what to wear _underneath _the uniform. I came on today to start a new thread about what bras women cooks are wearing to ward off swamp boob syndrome so give me your comments when you can please.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Aloha, welcome back frau to the Chef Talk fold by the way

Me, I'm kinda' new here…

Anywhos, back to the topic,

When I first posted this thread, I was thinking not only of your professional kitchens

But Ladies, your home, I call mine "my domain"

Are you just as regimented there as you are at work?

Should a "domestic goddess" be the same way?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I am NOT an early riser, at about 11 am PST I finally get a gonin' and I have breakfast on the table

I'm still not "dressed" as some might consider, but I'm descent when I walk into my kitchen


----------



## leeniek

Hausfrau, the one thing I found when I worked on a hot line that worked well for the swamp syndrome you're finding, was 100% cotton sports bras, and another 100%cotton tshirt underneath my chef coat.  I don't know how the cotton sports bra thing would work out for ladies with a fuller figure, but for myself I have a boyish figure so that works for me.  One of the ladies in my department is larger and she swears by the 3/$15 cotton sports bras from walmart so.. there you have it...

Now, the more layers I have on the better as I work in a climate controlled environment so our food is never in the danger zone no matter how long we are working with it...


----------



## leeniek

At home I pretty much don't change what I wear when I walk into the kitchen.. unless I have a fancy top on or nice dress then I might put on an apron or just change althgether...  it really depends on what I am going to be doing too... I wouldn't do my housework in my nicest clothes, but I do like to look nice around the house and in general... especially since I spend most of my days in baggy pants, a chef coat, horrible awful terrible steel toed shoes and at least two other layers under my coat to keep me warm while I work...

That reminds me.. I bought two new pairs of flats after work today and I love them both.. one are red with bows (reminds me of the ruby slippers sans the heel and sequins) from The Wizard of Oz and the others were basic black flats.  For the first time in forever my miserable feet have been happy in flats... those steel toed shoes I have to wear for work are simply murder on my feet...


----------



## durangojo

kgirls,

 i picked up some 'dazzle dust' for you..."love struck"...it's pretty close to pearl, even better maybe.....pm me your address and i'll send it along to you if you like....

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Miss L, something like these?

You be stylin' girl!!


----------



## leeniek

Not quite like that kgirl... the heels would kill me! They're the red ones in the middle of this pic

http://forestca.com/welcome.htm

and they're going to look super cute with a steel grey leopard print dress that I'm making using this pattern

http://www.colettepatterns.com/shop/rooibos

I didn't do the contrast collar like they did in the picture... I figured the print was busy enough. I have to fix it today though because I messed up the armholes on one side... never sew after a glass of wine because there are always mistakes to fix after that!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Miss L, that dress is lovely!  When you're done, could you post a photo?

and those are darling little shoes (btw those are THE ruby slippers, we were in DC this past Nov)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

This is the dress of the day in my domain today

Black Rubber Slippah Bruddahs and Sista's

ALRIGHT!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Dear dear husband got this for me



He knows how much I love my aprons

They're not only functional but they can be gosh darn cute too


----------



## pollopicu

I hope it's ok to revive this thread.

My kitchen signature "look" is usually baggy cargo pants, and tight top, but minimal cleavage exposure. Since I have to bend over a lot I don't like giving people a show, but I am fit and eat healthy so I like to show my shape.

I used to sport high-watered checkered pants with Dansko clogs, super cute look, but I lost both the pants and the clogs sometime during a move. Would like that to be my summer kitchen look again sometime.

I used to wear make-up for work, but don't anymore. Perhaps I'll dab a little mascara if i'm feeling particularly hit that morning. I always wear my hair up now that it's medium long again. Small earings. I put on my chef jacket when service hour begins.

I would love to one day own a shannon reed jacket or veru shirt, and apron, but there's no way in hell I would spend 150.00 on a jacket that gets abused and bleached on a weekly basis.

Kane, I'm also into cute aprons as well. I like to sport a black waitress apron with my white chef jacket. I also have two vintage aprons that I purchased an antique shop.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

stuff 004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 16, 2013








My bunny AND lammie slippers died! ::SNIFF:: /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif

The other day I went window shopping with my mother and she bought me these


----------



## durangojo

Come on women,what are you waiting for? be a fashionista in your own kitchen! This has been such a burr under my saddle for quite a while now.....today, i just feel like sharing....yep, this is how i dress for the kitchen.....but a true fashionista would never forget her pearls!!!

Wtfrenchtoast were you thinking Food Network when you were pitching this brand of snake oil to your board? Wtfrenchtoast were you thinking Rachel Ray while you were selling out? $$$hame on you both!!!
If it wasn't so pathetic it would be funny as well as vice versa, if it wasn't so funny, it would be pathetic.

joey

I prefer this kitchy look. 




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Aug 14, 2014


----------



## panini

Joey,

The RR thing looks like an ad for photoshop!!! LOL

Although I'm probably a size 50, in the kitchen, I prefer to dress like June Cleaver, and yes Pearls of course/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## durangojo

@ panini......hmmmm, jeff? Is this a cross dressing issue that we need to be concerned about? 
joey


----------



## dreamshards8

I walk into the kitchen clean, haired pulled back, kitchen clothes. I don't really see the point in putting on make up or getting all dolled up, but of course still look professional;  your are just going to sweat it off and probably end up looking like crap by the end of the night. Sometimes I will put some base on if my skin is looking extra red and dry, though I still think it's a waste of time lol.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Unless it is slipping on a pair of jeans to water the garden or walk the dog (demon spawn of youknowwho) I rarely get "dressed for the day"......

Retirement (even forced) has its advantages .... I was finally able to become a card carrying member of the Jerry Seinfeld school of give up.

I kick around the house in pj bottoms and a tshirt (sometimes they don't even match /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif ).

Went googling and found this fabric pattern which almost matches my fave pair....










Pretty ratty on the bottom hems from my "around the house flippies" but way comfy!

Don't like the matchymatchy button pj tops (kinda restricting) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif.

Putting on an apron is muscle memory and will be one from my huge collection of "borrowed" and gifted lol.

Flipflops, pj bottoms and aprons ($4.99 ea or 2.99 ea per box full) at restaurant supply.

I am a pretty low maintenance gift receiver lolol!

mimi


----------



## sonshine

If I showed up with my nails done, makeup on, and/or hair in anything other than a ponytail it is likely that my male counterparts would laugh me out of the kitchen. I'm there to kick ass and cook. I'll save the looking pretty for a date with my husband. 

I'm all about comfort and performance in the kitchen and I will spend a few bucks on the right gear. I wear a "heat gear" white v neck t shirt, (I work sauté and grill) a sweat wicking sports bra, and my favorite item (I know this sounds weird...) a pair of performance women's boxer briefs. The kind that actually cover your bum, are like wearing a pair of shorts that you can't even feel, and prevent a serious case of monkey butt from the sweat that is sure to pour off throughout service. (With my station normally around 120 degrees F I can lose up to 5 lbs a shift in water weight regardless of how much I try to hydrate)
Maybe my restaurant is different than you all but I have had to scratch and claw my way into getting an inch of respect from the guys who could probably make a living telling your mom jokes, have the ability to turn any conversation to their level of manliness, and always have a "that's what she said" comment prepared. 
Is there another cook land out there where women look "pretty" in the kitchen and get away with it?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

oh, okay...

I was kinda referring to the Home Kitchen, but yeah, I can see where a gal would want to fit in working a Professional kitchen.


----------



## sonshine

Ha ha I suppose at home you could look as pretty as you want. Or cook in pajamas!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

apron from joey.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 13, 2014








My newest look in the kitchen.

My gal-pal @durangojo perpetuates

my obsession for aprons,

Red Hot Chili Peppers.

She's back in California again and sent me this

from the Fetzer Vineyards,

WAHOO!


----------



## flipflopgirl

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> apron from joey.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 13, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest look in the kitchen.
> My gal-pal @durangojo
> perpetuates
> my obsession for aprons,
> Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> She's back in California again and sent me this
> from the Fetzer Vineyards,
> WAHOO!


My MIL made the soon to be 4 yo Grand and I matching aprons.
Even embroidered our names on the bibs.
Funny thing... the love of baking seems to skip generations in our family.
Although too soon to prove.
You could not bribe me out of Gma Van's kitchen.
My daughter has to be bribed to enter one lol.
Now her daughter is my permanent side kick.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@flipflopgirl photos please?

how adorable!

I have no keikis, so no one to play with

My grand-nephews love my food and make many requests, but

they won't come into the kitchen and cook/bake with me


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

crooked brook apron.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 15, 2014








DH got me this custom made apron from Crooked Brook

LOVE LOVE LOVE

I lost some weight, so I should have another one made to fit

me a little better though (plus I've gotten it pretty well stained, I wear it everyday)

this is the same apron that Sara Moulton wears, I've wanted this for years!


----------

